# does the in kernel ipw2200 module work?

## Ateo

I have yet been able to use the in-kernel ipw2200 driver. I've tried every kernel patchset (and vanilla) known to man. Am I the only one that's cursed?

----------

## Vitaliy

I have ipw2200 on my ThinkPad and it works just fine with net-wireless/ipw2200 package.

----------

## Taladar

I use the external one too. I believe the in-kernel version is very old.

----------

## Ateo

 *Vitaliy wrote:*   

> I have ipw2200 on my ThinkPad and it works just fine with net-wireless/ipw2200 package.

 

in kernel drivers, not the ones you emerge...

----------

## heikole

I switched from the external to the in-kernel version of ipw2200 a few weeks ago and everything is working as flawlessly as before so far on a Dell Latitude D610.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Kernel & Hardware.

Kernel question, so moved here.

----------

## PChaos

still struggling with internal kernel.

don´t even have an eth2 interface (that was my ipw2200 before)

but also problems with external ipw2200 module and wpa_supplicant, have to rebuild some packages around.

----------

## heikole

With kernel versions 2.6.14-r4 and 2.6.14-r5 the in-kernel ipw2200 is broken on my notebook. It is presenting me a firmware error in dmesg continuously. So I've had to go back to using the external ipw2200 and ieee80211 again recently. Strange this is.

----------

## PChaos

The in-kernel driver is from somewhen far far ago. Not to say, it is almost as old as good ol Santa  :Wink: 

Ok, in-kernel driver is indeed some very early (but working) version. Problem is, recent firmware has changed some time ago and is to new for the in-kernel driver.

Try the previous version, this may work.

For myself, I am still struggling with the external driver, as the old version causes some major problems with wpa for me.

----------

## whtwtr

Guys I need your help...

I have been at this all day, maybe i'm tired and missing something. I'll be missing my sanity if I can't get this to work... I have been working with Gentoo for the past year, and been through alot but this has got me pulling my hair out!   :Evil or Very Mad:   (I don't have much left you know...

I have a fresh install of Gentoo on my new notebook (HP dv1000) however I havn't been able to get ipw2200 working from the in kernel module or the latest drivers/firmware from the portage tree

using linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 sources and the latest ipw2200 from the portage tree.

DMESG:

```
 ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -1

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -1

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:06:06.0 disabled
```

The firmware is in the right place:

```
ls -l /lib/firmware/

total 564

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  12007 Jan 26 19:51 ipw-2.4-LICENSE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   6472 Jan 26 19:51 ipw-2.4-boot.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 168344 Jan 26 19:51 ipw-2.4-bss.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  16334 Jan 26 19:51 ipw-2.4-bss_ucode.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 162884 Jan 26 19:51 ipw-2.4-ibss.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  16312 Jan 26 19:51 ipw-2.4-ibss_ucode.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 168344 Jan 26 19:51 ipw-2.4-sniffer.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  16344 Jan 26 19:51 ipw-2.4-sniffer_ucode.fw
```

does anyone have some insight?

Cheers

----------

## Mondo1287

I've had it working both ways, but I've had better luck with the in kernel driver.  If you're going to use the in kernel make sure you unemerge the portage version driver.  I would unemerge both the firmware and driver, make sure /lib/firmware is empty, reemerge the firmware, then delete any modules for the ipw2200 on your system and recompile your kernel and modules.

----------

